# saksanpähkinäksi



## Teach & Learn

Se ei ole Saksasta aluksi, mutta miksi kutsumme "saksanpähkinä"?


----------



## sakvaka

Teach & Learn said:


> Se ei ole Saksasta aluksi peräisin/kotoisin, mutta miksi kutsumme sitä (or _sitä kutsutaan_) saksanpähkinäksi?



En tiedä syytä tähän, mutta arvelisin, että pähkinää tuotiin Suomeen alun perin Saksasta. Tästä nimi luultavasti johtuu. Englannin kielen sana _walnut_ on tarkoittanut aikanaan "vierasta pähkinää".

Jos joku tietää aiheesta tarkemmin, korjatkoon käsitystäni.


----------



## Teach & Learn

Hei,

kiitos paljon. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää. Milloin voin käyttää "aluksi"?


----------



## sakvaka

Teach & Learn said:


> Hei,
> 
> Kiitos paljon. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää. Milloin voin käyttää sanaa "aluksi"?



Aluksi on _ajan_ määre; kotoisin/peräisin taas _paikan_ määreitä. _Alun perin_ tarkoittaa jotain siltä väliltä - ainakin sitä käytetään viittaamaan sekä aikaan että alkuperäiseen kotipaikkaan.
Esimerkkejä:

_Kesän aluksi (=alussa) lähdimme ulkomaille._ (at the beginning)
_Aluksi kannattaa vain miettiä asiaa kunnolla ja vasta sitten päättää, mitä aikoo tehdä._ (first of all)
_Aluksi hän oli vain kiinnostunut historiasta, mutta myöhemmin hänestä tulikin opettaja. _(first)

_Olen alun perin Rovaniemeltä, mutta asunut sen jälkeen Espoossa ja Porissa. _(originally) 
_Mitä tuo sana tarkoittaa alun perin?_ (originally)

_Mistä olet kotoisin?_ (are from)
_Nykyihminen on peräisin Itä-Afrikasta._ (origins from)

Kaikki nämä ovat yhtä oikein:

_Saksanpähkinä lienee kotoisin Saksasta.
Saksanpähkinä lienee peräisin Saksasta.
Saksanpähkinä lienee alun perin Saksasta._


----------



## Teach & Learn

sakvaka said:


> _Saksanpähkinä lienee kotoisin Saksasta.
> Saksanpähkinä lienee peräisin Saksasta.
> Saksanpähkinä lienee alun perin Saksasta._



Kiitos selitystä (?)!

Onko "lienee" verbi? Jos on näin, mitä juuri verbi on?


----------



## sakvaka

Teach & Learn said:


> Kiitos selityksestä (?)! (selitys-selityksen-selitystä-selityksenä...)
> 
> Onko "lienee" verbi? Jos on näin, mitä juuri kyseinen verbi on (I'd prefer) tarkoittaa/merkitsee?



_Lienee_ on verbi, joka tarkoittaa samaa kuin "on ehkä". Se on _olla_-verbin potentiaalimuoto. 

_Lienee_ -verbiä käytetään pääasiassa kirjakielessä. Puhekielessä se korvataan mieluummin sanonnoilla _on kai_, _on ehkä_, _saattaa olla_... 

verbin teema preesensissä: lienen, lienet, lienee, lienemme, lienette, lienevät
perfektissä: lienen ollut, lienet ollut, lienee ollut, lienemme olleet, lienette olleet, lienevät olleet


----------



## Teach & Learn

Aja, kiitoksia!


----------

